# Silkies



## Apyl

I noticed alot of people with silkies so thought I would start a Silkie thread.  Please feel free to share pics, questions, stories, comments, anything related to silkies.

Here are my Silkies, they originated from Ideal Poultry and are currently 5 month 1 week old.

The black one is Black Beauty








The white one is my boy Prince Charming
The Buff one is Tinkerbell ( and yes the water looks gross but its fresh the ducks dirty it up minutes after changing it)








The next pic is of my 4yo with Rosetta









Lastly a pick of my fave partridge Silkie Rosetta


----------



## rob

this is my silkie, we are hoping to get another.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

Apyl your daughter is adorable!


----------



## adorson

Very cute silkies you guys got there!


----------



## Apyl

@adorson lol I love the wet face look, ours look like drowned rats when it rains. lol


----------



## adorson

LOL.. I couldn't add comments to the post like I had wanted but that is Lucy and she always dives face first into the moistened feed I put out for the crossbeaks! Lucy is quite the character!


----------



## TheGarryFarm

Yippee for pictures of silkies!!!!! I'll just put up one now..... I made a folder of silkies pictures on here and will link it as soon as I can!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=419700848058295&set=t.100001034452118&type=3&theater
One of my favorite - of the great mothering effects of silkies!!!!


----------



## Apyl

TheGarryFarm said:


> Yippee for pictures of silkies!!!!! I'll just put up one now..... I made a folder of silkies pictures on here and will link it as soon as I can!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=419700848058295&set=t.100001034452118&type=3&theater
> One of my favorite - of the great mothering effects of silkies!!!!


Love the little babies sticking their heads thru the fluff. I cant wait for babies from my Silkies.


----------



## kfsilkie

these are my silkies






I'm worried about the amount of space they have. I have five silkies, do I need to add some space?


----------



## rob

some lovely silkies there. and a nice run. mine have a 6 foot x 10 ft run but i let the out in the garden when im home.


----------



## Energyvet

That was fun. I could watch chickens all day. So relaxing. And cute little puffs too. Also like the dog and cat. Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt

I don't have my chickens anymore , but here was one of my Silkies. This was Ike, my psychotic Splash.


----------



## HappyRoo

*Rocky*

This is my Boy Rocky he is very mean.


----------



## shortconk

hello every one i have 3 silkies 
about 8 weeks old how can i tell if they are male or female


----------



## Apyl

shortconk said:


> hello every one i have 3 silkies
> about 8 weeks old how can i tell if they are male or female


Post some pics and we can take a stab and trying to sex them for you. I go by the shape of the head poof, size and color of the comb, and body stature.


----------



## TheGarryFarm

kfsilkie said:


> these are my silkies
> 
> My army of silkies - YouTube
> 
> I'm worried about the amount of space they have. I have five silkies, do I need to add some space?


You should absolutely add more space for silkies.....Five silkies IS NOT Enough..... I fully intended to stop at 10 hens just for incubating...... Hrmph I'm over 30 now and if it weren't for selling hatching eggs, I'd have 500..... so save some room for some more babies......I'm glad Apryl started this thread..... Now I need to figure how to cut and paste a photo over here.... since I don't use a page just for storing photos any more....


----------



## jasmin

Hi silkie lovers! I have a couple of silkies - one white and one black, Jemima and Matilda. Just a question, all of your photos of your white ones look so CLEAN! Jemima is white and is constantly dirty! They free range all the time and their run is on fresh grass and I move them weekly but she is definitely more cream than crisp white like yours! Do you guys bath your white hens?


----------



## jasmin

Matilda and I in the garden - since Jemima had been siting on eggs I think Matilda has been lonely as she always follows me around!


----------



## jasmin

As you can see - her little poofy head is always a little off color!


----------



## robopetz

Very cute! My silkies are house pets, I always get compliments of how clean they are. Lol


----------



## jasmin

Just some backyard snaps!


----------



## robopetz

So cute! Did your silkies lay those eggs?


----------



## jasmin

The little white one was our first silkie egg and the bigger brown was the free range eggs that we used to buy from the supermarket! People said that the eggs will get larger but they have been laying for a while now and each day we still get our 2 little white ones! We don't mind though, they re so cute! Does everyone else's silkies lay 1 egg each day? I was told silkies are terrible layers but so far ours seem pretty good!


----------



## kaufranc

We have 2 white girl Silkies and I will be lucky if a get 1 egg a week. You got some good girls there! They are very pretty!


----------



## Lissa

I have one silkie cockerel. He is almost 1 year old in April. I really love him (although he crows too much, haha) and want more silkies but don't think my RIR will tolerate any new members to the flock. 
P.S. I love chicken sweaters!


----------



## jasmin

Cute blue jumper! I tried to get mind in diapers and they were NOT impressed!!


----------



## Apyl

I dont dress my chickens but hey if it floats your boat lol. Poor thing looks like her cursing you for taking the pic.


----------



## Lissa

Well, I bought the sweater but he hasn't worn one for longer than taking his picture. He doesn't like it (surprise, surprise)! Yes, he probably was cursing me (don't worry, he crows enough to let me know)! hehe! Yeah, I was wondering about the diapers.


----------



## robopetz

Lissa said:


> I have one silkie cockerel. He is almost 1 year old in April. I really love him (although he crows too much, haha) and want more silkies but don't think my RIR will tolerate any new members to the flock.
> P.S. I love chicken sweaters!


Very cute! Lol Pheobie has a diamond studded leg band that would match that sweater perfectly..


----------



## audra72

*Our North Carolina Silkies*

We have two Silkies in our crew of 12. Mudpie is a Partridge. Q-Tip is our one and only Roo. As you can tell, Mudpie is quite spoiled.


----------



## kaufranc

How cute Audra!


----------



## Lissa

Audra, very cute pictures! Does your silkie roo crow all day too?


----------



## realsis

How did I miss this thread! Silkies! Yes I love them! I have four! Milly the black silkie, Lacy the big blue, and my babies the partridges Betty and Wilma! Take a look ,") the buff was a cockerel and he got rehomed because I can't have cockerels where I live. But I love my silkies so much! Lacy is already giving me eggs! 
They bring great joy to my life!


----------



## audra72

Lissa said:


> Audra, very cute pictures! Does your silkie roo crow all day too?


Nope.....he crows in the morning and at noon.


----------



## robopetz

Is he loud? I read silkies are not as loud.


----------



## audra72

I don't think he's loud but my neighbors may differ. Lol


----------



## Millie324

White chicken can't be in direct sunlight. light feathers can turn like a yellowish. I bath my chickens before I go to a show. I think bathing a Silkie is good thing, they need to get clean. What beautiful chickens you have by the way


----------



## Millie324

This is Baby blue. She's 1 and lays great!! Love her lots! I love silkies!!! Hopefully I will get more!


----------



## Lissa

Yes, mine crows in morning (But thankfully, not too early, he is great about that) and around 1 pm as well but sometimes he crows off/on ALL day long (especially if the weather is nice). If someone is in the neighbor's yard, he crows, if he sees a weird car drive up, he crows. He is a guard chicken! 

Robopetz.........I can hear him in the house. My neighbors down the street say they can hear him too. I have never had a bigger rooster so I cannot compare crowing volume levels. Maybe someone else can chime in on that one who has had both size roosters?


----------



## kaufranc

I have bantam roosters and normal size roosters. The big roosters crow louder here! You can hear them all the way down the road! My neighbors don't really complain but we give them free eggs alot, so that might help!


----------



## robopetz

Lissa said:


> Yes, mine crows in morning (But thankfully, not too early, he is great about that) and around 1 pm as well but sometimes he crows off/on ALL day long (especially if the weather is nice). If someone is in the neighbor's yard, he crows, if he sees a weird car drive up, he crows. He is a guard chicken!
> 
> Robopetz.........I can hear him in the house. My neighbors down the street say they can hear him too. I have never had a bigger rooster so I cannot compare crowing volume levels. Maybe someone else can chime in on that one who has had both size roosters?


I'm just curious, just incase Pip my young white silkie or my newly hatched polish ends up to be a roo. I'm wondering if I'll have a chance of keeping them as they are all house pets. Rooster crowing in the house? Lol


----------



## realsis

robopetz said:


> I'm just curious, just incase Pip my young white silkie or my newly hatched polish ends up to be a roo. I'm wondering if I'll have a chance of keeping them as they are all house pets. Rooster crowing in the house? Lol


hi how close are your neighbors? if not too close i wouldn't worry about it too much. but if they are closer than its likely they will hear him. just tell them its a new alarm clock ring tone called crowing rooster! lol. if your neighbors are friendly id let them know you might have a cockerel and ask if it would bother them. you might be surprised it might not bother them at all. before i got my chickens i asked my closest neighbor if it would bother them he said heavens no! you can get a rooster if you like. but I'm sure my Other neighbors wouldn't feel that way! but you might want to ask them. just to put your mind at ease
with him being inside, i doubt the crow will carry too far unless your neighbors are connected. if they are just ask. Hope this helps.


----------



## robopetz

Unfortunately we are connected to the neighbors. ::EEK!!!:: I live in a town house. I think it's already bad with my parrot noises to my chicken and quail noises. Neighbors don't mind though. I'm just considerate on what others think, if it was me I wouldn't care. Lol This is all a temporary till we get in our feet. We just move back home from Kentucky last september and now trying to get situated here. Oops too much rambling, sorry y'all! Lol


----------



## lancetrace

My broody girl. Sitting on three eggs.









Little sister learning how it's done.


----------



## kaufranc

Archie & Edith sharing a tomato!


----------



## VIVI

Everyone's silkies are so cute. Silkies are one of my favorites. I had a hen that would try to hatch anything. I have 7 of the little buggers now.

VIVI


----------

